# The .410 Bore Turkey Gun and Harvest Thread



## BUSTA'YOTE

Post 'Em If You Got 'Em!

Please post your guns, loads, patterns, and/or Turkeys taken with the Mighty .410 Bore.









Gobbler taken 4-24-2020 at 42 yards with the NEW CVA Scout .410 Bore Turkey Gun with included Jebs XF Turkey Choke, using Browning .410 Bore 3" 13/16oz #9 TSS (Tungsten Super Shot) Tungsten Turkey Loads.



















Expended hull sitting on a box call I made from scratch 25 years ago.


With the invention of Tungsten Super Shot, the shotgun manufactures offering .410 Bores with screw in choke capability, and the choke tube manufacturers offering extended Turkey chokes, the little .410 bore is a more than capable Turkey Taker.

















This gun and load will shoot as good of patterns as the old technology 12ga Turkey Loads. TSS Shot is nearly 60% denser than lead, so #9 TSS will hit as hard as #5 lead, and penetrates further.

This .410 Bore 3" 13/16oz TSS Turkey Load delivers more pellets (290ish pellets) than a 12ga #4 2oz Lead Turkey Load (270ish pellets). #9 TSS will perforate steel roofing at 40 yards, while #5 lead bounces off.


Several gun manufacturers are producing Special .410 Bore Turkey Guns in the last couple years. The choke tube and ammunition manufacturers are right on their heels.


Some of the more popular single shot break open models and pump action models.

CVA Scout .410 Bore Turkey Gun.

Stevens (by Savage) 301 Turkey.

Remington 870 Turkey TSS.

Mossberg 500 Turkey.

Other shotgun manufactures are getting in the game as well, so check around.


Some of the more popular .410 Bore Extended Turkey Choke Tubes.

Jebs Headhunter XF.

Carlson's TSS.

Indian Creek Black Diamond Strike.

Briley, Comp-N-Choke, and others also coming on board.


Current .410 bore TSS (Tungsten Super Shot) ammunition manufacturers.

Federal Premium .410 Bore Heavyweight TSS.

Browning .410 Bore TSS Tungsten Turkey.

Apex .410 Bore TSS

Apex .410 Bore Ninja TSS


I have been hunting Turkeys for nearly 30 years in Michigan and Missouri. This was one of my favorite hunts, of all time. Just maybe a little .410 Bore could put that spark back into your Turkey hunt like it did mine? This is also perfect for getting the youngsters involved without the recoil of those 20ga and 12ga Turkey Loads. I sure wish this technology would have been around 20 to 25 years ago when my kids were starting out.


The Mighty Little .410 Bore, it's not just for kids anymore!


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission

BUSTA'YOTE said:


> Post 'Em If You Got 'Em!
> 
> Please post your guns, loads, patterns, and/or Turkeys taken with the Mighty .410 Bore.
> 
> View attachment 524327
> 
> Gobbler taken 4-24-2020 with the NEW CVA Scout .410 Bore Turkey Gun with included Jebs XF Turkey Choke, using Browning .410 Bore 3" 13/16oz #9 TSS (Tungsten Super Shot) Tungsten Turkey Loads.
> 
> 
> View attachment 524365
> 
> 
> View attachment 524345
> 
> Expended hull sitting on a box call I made from scratch 25 years ago.
> 
> 
> With the invention of Tungsten Super Shot, the shotgun manufactures offering .410 Bores with screw in choke capability, and the choke tube manufacturers offering extended Turkey chokes, the little .410 bore is a more than capable Turkey Taker.
> 
> 
> View attachment 524361
> 
> View attachment 524363
> This gun and load will shoot as good of patterns as the old technology 12ga Turkey Loads. TSS Shot is nearly 60% denser than lead, so #9 TSS will hit as hard as #5 lead, and penetrates further.
> 
> This .410 Bore 3" 13/16oz TSS Turkey Load delivers more pellets (290ish pellets) than a 12ga #4 2oz Lead Turkey Load (270ish pellets). #9 TSS will perforate steel roofing at 40 yards, while #5 lead bounces off.
> 
> 
> Several gun manufacturers are producing Special .410 Bore Turkey Guns in the last couple years. The choke tube and ammunition manufacturers are right on their heels.
> 
> 
> Some of the more popular single shot break open models and pump action models.
> 
> CVA Scout .410 Bore Turkey Gun.
> 
> Stevens (by Savage) 301 Turkey.
> 
> Remington 870 Turkey TSS.
> 
> Mossberg 500 Turkey.
> 
> Other shotgun manufactures are getting in the game as well, so check around.
> 
> 
> Some of the more popular .410 Bore Extended Turkey Choke Tubes.
> 
> Jebs Headhunter XF.
> 
> Carlson's TSS.
> 
> Indian Creek Black Diamond Strike.
> 
> Briley, Comp-N-Choke, and others also coming on board.
> 
> 
> Current .410 bore TSS (Tungsten Super Shot) ammunition manufacturers.
> 
> Federal Premium .410 Bore Heavyweight TSS.
> 
> Browning .410 Bore TSS Tungsten Turkey.
> 
> Apex .410 Bore TSS
> 
> Apex .410 Bore Ninja TSS
> 
> 
> I have been hunting Turkeys for nearly 30 years in Michigan and Missouri. This was one of my favorite hunts, of all time. Just maybe a little .410 Bore could put that spark back into your Turkey hunt like it did mine? This is also perfect for getting the youngsters involved without the recoil of those 20ga and 12ga Turkey Loads. I sure wish this technology would have been around 20 to 25 years ago when my kids were starting out.
> 
> 
> The Mighty Little .410 Bore, it's not just for kids anymore!


How far was the turkey?


----------



## BumpRacerX

Great post!

I have a Stevens 301 waiting to be picked up. A couple boxes of Hevi-X strut #6 showed up today as well. Both of my kids can handle the 20 gauge, but after seeing photos of the 8 year old friend's turkey this year declared they want a .410 and to go Turkey hunting. So...0234 hunt for the kids it is!


----------



## BUSTA'YOTE

Bow hunter on a Mission said:


> How far was the turkey?


Edited in under the picture, he was 42 yards. My self imposed maximum was 45 yards, until I get some more patterning under my belt. The gun was only 6 days old, and Friday was the first day that I hunted. Just sat down at 10 AM and I called in 4 mature gobblers from different directions that morning in under 20 minutes. No decoys set out, in the woods, so they had to come find me. This one thought he was the Ruler of the Roost and Beyond, so I decided that he would be IT. That TSS Shot hits hard, and put him on his back instantly.

The Browning TSS ammo shot better than the Federal TSS in my gun, but those are the only two I have tested so far. I will get some Apex TSS, Ninja TSS, and I'm sure there will be several others before next spring to test.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission

BUSTA'YOTE said:


> Edited in under the picture, he was 42 yards. My self imposed maximum was 45 yards, until I get some more patterning under my belt. The gun was only 6 days old, and Friday was the first day that I hunted. Just sat down at 10 AM and I called in 4 mature gobblers from different directions that morning in under 20 minutes. No decoys set out, in the woods, so they had to come find me. This one thought he was the Ruler of the Roost and Beyond, so I decided that he would be IT. That TSS Shot hits hard, and put him in his back instantly.
> 
> The Browning TSS ammo shot better than the Federal TSS in my gun, but those are the only two I have tested so far. I will get some Apex TSS, Ninja TSS, and I'm sure there will be several others before next spring to test.


I’d heard good things but a .410 at 42 yards is very impressive. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BUSTA'YOTE

Bow hunter on a Mission said:


> I’d heard good things but a .410 at 42 yards is very impressive. Thanks for sharing.


 I wasn't sure about posting the distance in the thread, because I didn't want to make it about that. I
know of one other at 37 yards, and others in the 30's. 

I waited out the Gale Force Winds we had early last week, and the rainy days after. I had the ZZ hunt, so I wasn't in any hurry with a 6 week hunt. I have been furloughed from my job temporarily so I had plenty of time.

I used to get up 3 hours before daylight when I was younger. Now, older and wiser, I sleep in, then head out around 9am. I've taken a lot of gobblers over the years, but I would bet well over 90% of them were taken between 9AM and 1PM. I may be old, but I ain't stupid! I call them all in, and have never bushwhacked one, even though I've had plenty of chances. This year was just too easy. I almost gave them all a pass to see if they wanted to come back and play another day. Unfortunately, my season is over now, lots of mature gobblers looking for hens, and no youngsters to take hunting. More big Toms for this fall during bow season!


----------



## BUSTA'YOTE

BumpRacerX said:


> Great post!
> 
> I have a Stevens 301 waiting to be picked up. A couple boxes of Hevi-X strut #6 showed up today as well. Both of my kids can handle the 20 gauge, but after seeing photos of the 8 year old friend's turkey this year declared they want a .410 and to go Turkey hunting. So...0234 hunt for the kids it is!


Thanks for posting.

That Stevens 301 Turkey Gun is a great gun, and definitely the best bang for the buck in all .410 Turkey guns. I've read up and watched a LOT of YouTube videos on all of these .410 Turkey Guns.

The XF choke that comes with your Stevens 301 does a great job, and performs on par with the Carlson's Turkey Tube from what I've read.

I would encourage you to seek out some TSS #9 shot though. So much better patterns than #6 shot. The TSS is expensive, but the performance is beyond my wildest expectations.

Good luck to you and your kids. Please post pictures of the gun, ammo, targets, and turkeys. I'd love to see the pics and read about them.


----------



## Martian

I thought all CVA's were muzzle loaders?


----------



## BUSTA'YOTE

Martian said:


> I thought all CVA's were muzzle loaders?


You must be living on Mars? Hence the name?

They have Scout TD, Scout center fire break open rifles, Scout .410 Bore Turkey Gun, Cascade bolt action center fire rifles, as well as Paramount, Accura MR/PR/LR/V2, Optima LR/V2, and Wolf muzzleloading rifles. They also chamber the Scout TD, Scout, and Cascade in the popular .450 Bushmaster and .350 Legend calibers.


----------



## METRO1

Marsha loves her new savage 301 topped with tru glo gobbler stopper.30 yard shot put her tom down.hard to see her gun its blending in with camo.zoom in


----------



## BUSTA'YOTE

METRO1 said:


> Marsha loves her new savage 301 topped with tru glo gobbler stopper.30 yard shot put her tom down.hard to see her gun its blending in with camo.zoom in
> View attachment 524755
> View attachment 524757


Congratulations to the both of you! Those are a couple very nice birds.

Those Stevens are extremely reasonable, and will get the job done as well as any of them. Can you post what load she was shooting out of the .410 Bore?

Thanks for posting.


----------



## B Smithiers

New Haven Arms(Mossberg) bolt action, no choke, shooting Federal Premium TSS 9 shot. My 9yr old sons first turkey, 36 yard shot dropped where he stood. I honestly didn’t think he was that far out, pretty impressed with the shells and the boy haha.


----------



## BUSTA'YOTE

Congratulations to that young man and his mentor. What a unique looking bird with the white barring in the tail feathers. I love individual markings that make birds look unique. I have only seen a couple in the wild with tail feathers like that.

I remember those bolt action .410 bores. My cousin and my younger brother each have one. I haven't seen either in at least 45 years, but I know my brothers had a tube magazine under the barrel.

That TSS Shot is a real game changer for the .410 Bores. I can't even imagine what it's like in the 20ga and the 12ga offerings. Be like unleashing a swarm of killer bees on that poor gobbler.

Thanks for getting that young man involved in the outdoors. They are the future of hunting as we know it.

Great job, and thanks for posting!


----------



## bowhunter1

They say there are no stupid questions, so here goes: Could i use those TSS #9 shot shells in my old 1953 JC Higgens 410?

Thanks!


----------



## BUSTA'YOTE

bowhunter1 said:


> They say there are no stupid questions, so here goes: Could i use those TSS #9 shot shells in my old 1953 JC Higgens 410?
> 
> Thanks!


I don't see why not, as long as it is chambered for 3" and not just 2-1/2" shells, and the barrel is in good condition. What is it choked at?

The print is so small on the little .410 Bore boxes that I needed more than just my bifocals just to read it all. I keep a lighted mini magnifying glass handy for things like this.

They both (Federal and Browning) do list warnings on the boxes about only using it in modern firearms in good condition and chambered for 3". Says do not use it damascus or twist steel barrels.

They both list the customary lead warnings on all ammo.

Federal says:
"Be careful when eating game, do not ingest shot, shot may cause tooth damage."

Federal does list a CAUTION:
*HEAVYWEIGHT TSS Shot may cause barrel damage in some guns. Our special protective shot cup is designed to prevent it minimize this tendency, but we do not accept responsibility for such barrel damage resulting from the use of these shells."
*

The only downside to using this new TSS Shot technology is the price, IMO. These list anywhere from $20-$30 per box of 5. Some places are even over $30. I paid $23.99 for the Federal, and $25.99 for the Browning. It can be purchased online for a little less in some places, much more in others.

I justify the cost per shot, since it only takes 1 to get your bird. I eyeball bore sighted my red dot by sighting down the bore on a leaf in the yard 25 yards away, then adjusted the dot to it. I used standard loads to check patterns for accuracy, before testing pattern density with the Turkey Loads. I only needed just a couple clicks on windage, the elevation was perfect.

If your gun is an heirloom, I would do a little more research. Maybe Google barrel damage from TSS Shot or something?

You can buy one of those Stevens .410 Bore Model 301 Turkey Guns for between $150 and $200, depending on where you buy it. Most are/were right around $175. That comes with their extended XF Turkey Choke, ready to go.

As expensive as the .410 Bore TSS ammo is, almost every place had sold out well before the Turkey seasons. This shows me that the demand for the Mighty .410 Bore Turkey guns is growing by leaps and bounds.


----------



## BumpRacerX

I bought the Steven's 301 Turkey for $169 shipped. My FFL transfer (when I can coordinate pickup in the time of COVID) is $15. MSRP is $204.


----------



## METRO1

Marsha used the browning tss 9 shot.real nice pattern with it so we stuck with it.this shot is about 25 to 30 yards


----------



## BUSTA'YOTE

Excellent looking pattern there. A gobbler don't stand a chance against that.

Thanks for posting that information.


----------



## don

The tungsten shot makes all the difference in the world with the smaller gauge offerings.
Never would have thought a .410 could prove so devastating but the proof is in the pictures.
Well done everyone. :coolgleam


----------



## BUSTA'YOTE

Just remembered, I forgot to add Remington Premier TSS Turkey, and Hevi-Shot Hevi-18 Turkey TSS Loads. Remington introduced their version of TSS Loads at the 2020 S.H.O.T. Show, but I don't recall seeing it get to the retailers. I think they must have gotten set back by the COVID-19 Pandemic like everything else.

The Remington .410 Bore TSS Turkey Loads have 7/8oz of shot in them, a full 1/16oz more than all the other 13/16oz offerings.

The Hevi-Shot .410 Bore Hevi-18 Turkey TSS Loads offer both #9 shot and #7 shot for those States that might not let you use anything smaller than a 7.5 shot.

Here are a couple videos that help explain just how effective this TSS Shot really is. Make sure to watch both videos, as the first focuses more on the technology and patterns, while the second shows shot counts and the Ballistic Gel results as well that didn't get covered in the first. These might help people to wrap their head around this NEW TSS Shot Technology. It truly is amazing stuff.












Remington TSS is the 4th product, and Hevi-Shot Hevi-18 is the 7th product in this article.

https://www.fieldandstream.com/story/guns/best-new-shotgun-ammo-of-shot-show/

Federal Heavyweight TSS







Hevi-Shot Hevi-18 TSS

https://www.hevishot.com/catalog/hevi-18/


Here is another one, Pendleton Ammunition. Check this video out to help explain why TSS is far superior to lead. Unfortunately they only offer 10ga, 12ga, and 20ga loads currently. I'm sure they will offer .410 bore on the future, but this video explains what it would take me an hour to write, as far as carrying energy down range.


----------

